
MyOS – Develop and Share Terminal Environments - rylandgold
https://www.cdevn.com/my-os
======
rylandgold
Hey guys,I've created the project to facilitate sharing and testing of other
users terminal setups.

I love feedback, so please don't hold back.

Also for those who don't want to read the post,
[Here]([https://github.com/rylandg/myos](https://github.com/rylandg/myos)) is
the repo.

